# Showering with birds



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Well buttercup, as I have been recently calling him due to lack of a better name, just had his first shower. Accidentally I think. I took him into the bathroom, not for the first time, whilst I showered except this time he ran straight in under the water after me and got drenched. I freaked out thinking he'd drown and picked him up and then he ran up my arm to my shoulder.. I put him back down outside of the shower thinking he'd just made a mistake and would know better now but he ran straight back in! He didn't fluff up like he was bathing so I think it was more a matter of him wanting to be where I was. In the end I had to shower with him on my shoulder, which was uncomfortable because I had to be so careful he didn't drown! When your birds shower with you where do they sit? I don't think Butter will give me options anyway but I'm curious! It's so odd because other times when I took him into the bathroom he was afraid of the shower!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Awe I'm sorry I don't have any advice but just wanted to say it sounds so cute. I don't know if they exists but maybe a suction cup perch would be a new fav for buttercup lol.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

It was so cute but also worrying cause the shower was going full blast and he ran straight under it! I sure hope they make suction cup perches Or in screwed, he won't let me out of his sight lol


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

I've seen suction cup perches for sale in pet stores here.. You can also order them online


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes there are tons of shower perches for birds, made precisely for this purpose! I have a shower perch with suction cups so I always bring Sunny into the shower with me. I put her on the shower perch and I just fling water at her with my hands. She's not a bird that loves to bathe so most of the time she doesn't really respond to it (she keeps her feathers really tight so the water slides off her) but when she does feel like showering then she will fluff up her feathers to receive the water so she can wash herself with it. 

A tip about suction cup perches---make sure you always give all the suction cups a good press against the wall every time before you put your bird on it because they tend to loosen on their own and you don't want the perch to fall off when your bird is on it!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks so much guys, are any kinds of shower perches better than the others? I have 3 cockateils, do you know of any good ones that might be big enough for 3? I had a look but didn't see any like that and there's lots of styles to confuse me lol


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm still interested to know where other people position their birds in the shower, does everyone have a shower perch?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I bathe with my birds every week on Mondays. I have a few threads on the subject, but they're mostly just stories.

They have a shower perch and I just take off the handheld part of the shower and place it right over them to come down straight like rain. If I hold them, they cuddle into my boobs and go into a shower trance. :lol: They prefer the stream, not the mist I ricochet onto them. 

It's fun for both you and your bird!


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Just be careful to not get your bird under the direct stream and get water on their nostrils because they could drown that way.


----------

